# Christmas ornament



## woodman6415 (Dec 3, 2016)

globe is mesquite .. snowman - tree - finial is maple ... globe wipe on poly ... rest finished with spray lacquer...

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2016)

Great way to usher in a Merry Christmas! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2016)

That is super nice Wendell! If you find a short fat guy sneaking in the window trying to steal it don't shoot me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is super nice Wendell! If you find a short fat guy sneaking in the window trying to steal it don't shoot me!


Better hurry short man ... it's for a ornament swap Christmas party at 4 today .. or you can always come out and I'll show you how to make one ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Better hurry short man ... it's for a ornament swap Christmas party at 4 today .. or you can always come out and I'll show you how to make one ...



I'll take you up on that soon. I've been meaning to get back out to your place anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2016)

That is very cool and original, I haven't seen anything like that before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 3, 2016)

What size bit did you use for the holes?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 3, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> What size bit did you use for the holes?



Blank size was 2x2x6 ... hole size is 1 1/2 in ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice Wedall!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 5, 2016)

After the first one the three attempts yesterday was epic fail ... 
my schedule of 6 more before Christmas is now in doubt... 
put my frustrations for the night to bed ... new day today .. may the turning God or whoever is watching over me please study my gouge holding hand .. and please banish those catch demons from my shop ...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2016)

Nicely done on the original... been there and done that on the others!

The snowman is killer all by itself!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice ornament. It really could be the mesquite Wendell. You know how well it splits for firewood and I think that might be whats doing you in. Got any pecan?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 5, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Nice ornament. It really could be the mesquite Wendell. You know how well it splits for firewood and I think that might be whats doing you in. Got any pecan?



Thanks ... but I'm pretty sure it's me always being in a hurry ... and then frustrated ... got back on it today .. caught a catch on one but then finished the next one ... 
no pecan .. but I do have a life time supply of mesquite and all my failures go to BBQ pit ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 11, 2016)

Inside out Christmas ornament.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice .. I have not tried a inside out yet ... on my bucket list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 11, 2016)

@woodman6415 ,

Not sure how you are doing it. I assume you have a 'Jorgensen' clamp screwed fast to the drill press table to hold each piece. Then to limit tare, a sacrificial piece of white pine clamped down on top, like the piece you have covering the drill press table. That way if catch happens, its the pine not the wally.

The second question is what type of 'Forstner' bit are you using? If it is the toothed style, I would change to the scraper style.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> @woodman6415 ,
> 
> Not sure how you are doing it. I assume you have a 'Jorgensen' clamp screwed fast to the drill press table to hold each piece. Then to limit tare, a sacrificial piece of white pine clamped down on top, like the piece you have covering the drill press table. That way if catch happens, its the pine not the wally.
> 
> The second question is what type of 'Forstner' bit are you using? If it is the toothed style, I would change to the scraper style.



I don't get the catch on drill press ... after I drill the holes I chuck it up in lathe to turn ... theres where the catch comes in ...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh, makes more sense now. For that, since it is black walnut, I would use belt sanders. Use your 3" belt drive first to cut corners in a hurry (remembering to have the belt driving the opposite direction of the lathe), then take the belt off and use it and a 1" inch belt to finish shape. at least around the holes and use standard toolin for the solid areas. Then your regular sanding practices for the rest.


----------

